# Lyft express car rental



## Ridesharecares777 (Dec 15, 2016)

Has anyone rented their vehicle through lyft? It says $50.00 deposit and you can waive the fee each week working 75 rides or more?
Can anyone tell me how this has been for them?


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

I'm doing it in Vegas . I've completed 3 weeks . did 100,70,70 rides weekly with pay $970, $490, $470 respectively. I'm only charged $38 a week for the car. Renew online, take in for maintenance at 28 days. It is a full time job , but it's possible . I've gotten normal prime time and guaranteed prime time , guaranteed pay hours, and a $250 referral bonus that I was told I wouldn't get. I have not been refunded the deposit , but I chose not to complain .


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Is there a link/URL?


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

The system seems to be different in each city. There is a GM deal and a Hertz deal. It is also not in all cities. You may want to check with your local office.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

Coolrider101nk said:


> The system seems to be different in each city. There is a GM deal and a Hertz deal. It is also not in all cities. You may want to check with your local office.


. . . Yeah, cos $38/week has got to be a typo!


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Not a typo.....but you don't qualify for the pdb.


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

Here in Phx the express drive rentals works diff. There was no deposit and its $180/week unless you do 70 rides and have 90% or higher acceptance rate.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

Are you sure the $38 is not just the tax? Here in SF you're looking at $199/wk plus tax if you don't make the minimum rides, otherwise it's just tax which is about $30.

What makes me nervous about Express Drive is that during the next week I won't be able to hit 75 rides because of the local slow down. It was tough to hit the number this week: long drives to the airport might result in high fares, but they suck up your time for a single ride.


----------



## Oriolesfan50 (Dec 15, 2016)

Coolrider101nk said:


> I'm doing it in Vegas . I've completed 3 weeks . did 100,70,70 rides weekly with pay $970, $490, $470 respectively. I'm only charged $38 a week for the car. Renew online, take in for maintenance at 28 days. It is a full time job , but it's possible . I've gotten normal prime time and guaranteed prime time , guaranteed pay hours, and a $250 referral bonus that I was told I wouldn't get. I have not been refunded the deposit , but I chose not to complain .


How many hours did you work?


----------



## Bernice Jenkins (Dec 4, 2016)

sfodriver said:


> Are you sure the $38 is not just the tax? Here in SF you're looking at $199/wk plus tax if you don't make the minimum rides, otherwise it's just tax which is about $30.
> 
> What makes me nervous about Express Drive is that during the next week I won't be able to hit 75 rides because of the local slow down. It was tough to hit the number this week: long drives to the airport might result in high fares, but they suck up your time for a single ride.


Here in Phx it slows down during the week also but what I found out for the last few months is that even when I am not even close to hitting the 70 rides for the week, I have made way over the $180 for the rental cost. This week I am not even close to making it but I have already made $669 (after Lyft fees) and I will go back out for an hour or two tonight. So the $180 won't bother me at all especially since I have only worked 3 nights (7.5 hrs for 2 nights and 5 hrs the third night). So I know I won't have a problem making enough to cover the fee and then still be able to make money in addition to it.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I prefer to buy my vehicle. I get to write off the costs associated with the car in full thereby lowering my profit thereby lowering the taxes I pay. I have a sizable pension so any more income is taxed at 28%. I also dont want to try and make 70+ rides a week which in the market with all the new drivers is getting harder to do unless you live in your car.


----------



## LyftBoston87 (Jan 3, 2017)

I have been renting on and off for a few weeks now. I am yet to get the full 75 req rides to not have to pay rental fee. If i can just get that 75 pax.....but it is hard. I didnt plan on driving every day for 5 hours, i had wanted to concentrate on 3 'drinking' or 'outing' weekend/days a week. but I never seem to get more than 15 or so a weekend day, and less on a week day without spending 6+ hours driving. Not really worth it. Still debating whether to continue or not.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Ridesharecares777 said:


> Has anyone rented their vehicle through lyft? It says $50.00 deposit and you can waive the fee each week working 75 rides or more?
> Can anyone tell me how this has been for them?


It's a scam!!! Once the car is paid, you'll be left with pennies. Look up subprime auto lending for more information.


----------



## LyftBoston87 (Jan 3, 2017)

William Marshall said:


> It's a scam!!! Once the car is paid, you'll be left with pennies. Look up subprime auto lending for more information.


OH RIGHT i see. you are talking about UBer and cars that are on LEASES. No, lyft has us RENTING cars every week, for much less than if I went to a car rental place and rented it out right for a week i might add... and no counting mileage. Before dropping into a feed you might want to get an idea of what we are talking about?


----------



## Ghwwe72 (Sep 23, 2016)

LyftBoston87 said:


> I have been renting on and off for a few weeks now. I am yet to get the full 75 req rides to not have to pay rental fee. If i can just get that 75 pax.....but it is hard. I didnt plan on driving every day for 5 hours, i had wanted to concentrate on 3 'drinking' or 'outing' weekend/days a week. but I never seem to get more than 15 or so a weekend day, and less on a week day without spending 6+ hours driving. Not really worth it. Still debating whether to continue or not.


I did the express drive rental program in Boston. If you want to hit the 75 rides you need to do this full time. And with it being slower now probably more than full time


----------



## the rebel (Jun 12, 2016)

I did the Hertz program for a while in Denver, it was not bad in that you only had to pay the taxes on the rental once you hit 70 runs (I believe they increased it to 75 now). You do basically have to work full time to make the numbers work, but you can make decent money doing it. I only quit using the rental when I found a full time job.


----------



## scott rosenberger (Feb 20, 2017)

Bernice Jenkins said:


> Here in Phx the express drive rentals works diff. There was no deposit and its $180/week unless you do 70 rides and have 90% or higher acceptance rate.


Bernice.

How long did it take to get a car? I've been trying for 3 months and there aren't any ever available.
The
Scott


----------



## Oriolesfan50 (Dec 15, 2016)

I have also been trying for around two months in Baltimore..


----------



## RzrFan (Feb 22, 2017)

In Phoenix it's bullshit. I am new to lyft and been trying 5x a day to do the rental deal with express. Between the site lying and saying there is cars to them taking deposit first then saying sorry no cars avilable. It's bullshit for sure.


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

RzrFan said:


> In Phoenix it's bullshit. I am new to lyft and been trying 5x a day to do the rental deal with express. Between the site lying and saying there is cars to them taking deposit first then saying sorry no cars avilable. It's bullshit for sure.


That sounds like maybe your state's Attorney General may be interested in what's going on??


----------



## RzrFan (Feb 22, 2017)

circle1 said:


> That sounds like maybe your state's Attorney General may be interested in what's going on??


I emailed lyft and complained nicely. They replied back with some bs like "we're sorry it's a very busy perk" first come first served.

So I wrote back. Why do you charge a deposit just to tell me there is no vehicles avilable.

They answer " it's flawed and we know it, we're working on this issue"

Yeah I bet!


----------



## circle1 (Sep 17, 2016)

RzrFan said:


> I emailed lyft and complained nicely. They replied back with some bs like "we're sorry it's a very busy perk" first come first served.
> 
> So I wrote back. Why do you charge a deposit just to tell me there is no vehicles avilable.
> 
> ...


Sounds like usury to me. No, not usury, but there's some word for this . . . they're using and tying-up your money!


----------



## RzrFan (Feb 22, 2017)

circle1 said:


> Sounds like usury to me. No, not usury, but there's some word for this . . . they're using and tying-up your money!


Only reason I didn't get irate was the money was returned rather quickly. Like 15 mins


----------



## MyPerspective (Feb 14, 2017)

Here in atl its 50 a week 90% acceptance rate. Quickest I've completed 50 was 32 hours - Longest 60 hours online.


No PDB.

It was a great deal 1st couple of months - my only expense was gas which is huge.






I have a reason to believe express driver's are being force fed line rides ever since Jan/Feb. Last week nearly 70% of my rides were 4.00. Take home 275.00 for 50 rides. 


Put two and two together with lyfts passenger request algorithm and lyft line business model - you're an employee hired to do lyft dirty work that other driver's won't do.


----------

